# Restposten - Multirolle ABU C3 - Euro 59,99 !!!!



## Stollenwerk (22. Februar 2006)

*N U R  SOLANGE VORRAT REICHT !!!    Restposten - Multirolle ABU C3 - Euro 59,99 !!!!*

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Restposten*[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*AMBASSADEUR CLASSIC C3 Modell 2005*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]Die AMBASSADEUR CLASSIC-Rollen von ABU sind das Resultat von fast 50 Jahren Erfahrung im technisch ausgereiften Rollenbau. Das spezielle Merkmal der Rollenserie CLASSIC C3 ist das dreifache Bremssystem:[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]1. Die Zentrifugalbremse verhindert Perückenbildung.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]2. Die mechanische Bremse bremst den Köder beim [/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Aufschlag ins Wasser.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]3. Die Schleifbremse ermöglicht ein konstantes [/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Ermüden des Fisches beim Drill.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Die technischen Merkmale der CLASSIC C3 Serie: Hochleistungsgetriebe aus massivem Messing, konstante und sofortige Rücklaufsperre, ergonomische Daumenstütze, Multischeiben-Bremse für ruckfreie Bremskraft, Doppelkurbel, [/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Schnurführung aus Chromstahl.[/FONT][/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Achtung !!![/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Hier handelt es sich um das Modell 2005.[/FONT][/SIZE]



[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*Achtung:* Lieferung nur so lange Vorrat reicht ! [/FONT][/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1] 
[/SIZE][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Hier geht es zu den Restposten.*[/FONT]


----------

